# DVD aspect ratio question



## sharkane (Oct 4, 2007)

Hi, all. I'm not sure this is the correct forum for this question, but it doesn't quite seem to fit in with the DVD review section either, so I chose here. I have a PS3 player and an Epson TW-2000 projector and have noticed that on certain standard DVDs ( Viva Las Vegas, 48 Hours, The Ref, Death Becomes Her, and others I can't quite remember at the moment) that although they are presented in widescreen the entire image has been reduced to the size of a postage stamp so that there are black bars surrounding the entire film image.
A couple of questions: 1) any idea why this is the case on some dvds. 2) Is there any adjustment that can be made on the Play Station3 or projector other than resizing the image (which is a bit of a pain to do) with the adjustment rings.
My wife, of course, says it is no big deal watching it as is, but I feel that having an 11 feet screen and watching a film image that is no bigger than a plasma screen image kinda defeats the purpose of having a home theater.
Any thoughts guys.
Thanks. Kane


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

Moved to "General Discussion"


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Thats an odd problem. It looks like your projector is getting confused and is not rescaling the image to fit. There should be a setting in the projectors menu that will make it go full screen.


----------



## GregBe (Apr 20, 2006)

I would not just live with it. You are right, no point having a projector and watching anything not in its full glory. I don't know your projector, but on my Marantz, I have 4 different "zoom" modes. If I am not in the right mode, my picture looks as you are describing it.


----------



## mademperor (Jan 5, 2010)

Some dvds are not mastered correctly. On my popcorn hour I have to switch to 4:3 mode to have the widescreen movies display properly on my widescreen projector. You can actually fix the dvds if you google for it, forgot the name of it.


----------

